# La Sonate de VINTEUIL who is the composer ?



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

many of you guys have wondered who this mysterious composer could be ? in "la recherche" ,his piano & violin sonata was to be heard at Madame de GUERMANTES reception in her private residence , Boulevard ST-GERMAIN ,PARIS and his name was VINTEUIL...
I assume most of you have tackled "la recherche " on your idle time ....
clues ,leads , educated insights are very welcome.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

This one argues for Franck, after a discussion of possible composers:
http://www.singer-polignac.org/fr/missions?task=edit&cid=865


----------



## rarevinyllibrary (Aug 9, 2013)

thank you for this excellent input ...in French.maybe an english translation will be "de rigueur"?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TC's (to me) astonishingly well-informed and canny joen_cph has named the Franck.
The Franck violin sonata is thought, (by a goodly general consensus accumulated over quite some time,) to be the trigger for Proust's imagination on that particular count.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The point of the text is, that the fictive composer of the sonata is a blend of various inputs, and can´t be pointed out as a single figure. He is a conglomerate based on Franck as a point of departure, with details from S-Saens and his 1st Violin Sonata, less likely from Faure. He is certainly not Hahn, or Debussy.


----------



## isridgewell (Jul 2, 2013)

Did a wee bit of study on this one for my degree and I have always understood it to be Franck. Proust was apparently obsessed with the Franck Violin Sonata.


----------

